# Audible Channels on Fire Phone



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a Fire Phone. Today on Amazon.com there is a banner talking about Audible Channels, now free for Prime customers: https://www.amazon.com/gp/audible/channels. I have an Audible app on my phone and I believe it came on the phone because it doesn't let me uninstall it. But it doesn't have the "channels" listing under the menu as it shows on this page: http://www.audible.com/channels

That Audible website has links to the Google play store, the apple store, and the windows store. But not a link to the app in Amazon's app store. When I search for the Audible app on Amazon, it says it's not compatible with my phone. I do actually have access to the Google store on my phone, which I set up because I wanted certain apps that are only in Google play, but when I try to install the app from there (which is actually the link Amazon sent when I entered my email address on their page that talks about Channels), it says it can't install it - it says "Duplicate provider authority".

So... this new Audible Channels that is now free for Prime members... it works on every device EXCEPT the Fire phone??


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been trying to install the new version of the Audible app on my Fire phone with no success.  I emailed support and they answered that I needed to call them so they could help.  I haven't had a chance to do that yet.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazon and Audible have confirmed there's no option to install the new Audible app with Channels on the fire phone. Pretty frustrating. This is a Prime feature (free Audible Channels) and so in a chat, I asked if I could have an extra month of Prime (expiration date moved forward) to make up for it. The chat transcript is pretty hilarious. I got transferred 11 times. I was doing other things on the computer, otherwise it would not have been worth the 42 minutes I was on the chat. It's kind of funny - I pasted it below.

09:12 AM PDT Pavan(Amazon): Hello, my name is Pavan. I'm here to help you today.
let me connect you to our Fire team
09:12 AM PDT Madhuri(Amazon): Hello, my name is Madhuri. I'll be glad to help you today.
09:13 AM PDT Madhuri: Let me connect you to a member of our specialist team. It will only take a moment.
09:13 AM PDT Joseph(Amazon): Hello, my name is Joseph. I'm here to help you today.
09:14 AM PDT Catherine Ryan: On Amazon today, there is a banner about Audible Channels. I have an Amazon Fire Phone. The audible app doesn't have Channels. I asked the Audible people for help and they said Channels isn't available on the Fire Phone. This is crazy that an amazon service isn't available on an Amazon phone.
09:16 AM PDT Joseph: Let me connect you to a member of our concerned team. It will only take a moment.
09:17 AM PDT Rocquel(Amazon): Thank you for contacting audible. My name is Rocquel. Please allow me one moment while I review the account notes. 
09:18 AM PDT Rocquel: I am so sorry to hear that you are unable to access channels on your Amazon fire phone.
The Audible Channels feature is currently available in the Audible apps for Android, Windows 10 and iOS. To experience the best version of Channels, update your Audible app on those devices to the latest version by going to your device's app store.
We hope to include support of this feature on other platforms in the future.
I will escalate your concerns to our Great Ideas Department so it can be reviewed and taken into consideration. For your reference, you can send additional suggestions directly to them at [email protected]
09:19 AM PDT Catherine Ryan: it makes my prime membership less useful. In exchange for this inconvenience, can you extend my prime membership an extra month (move the date that it renews)?
09:20 AM PDT Rocquel: I am unable to extend the prime membership.
09:22 AM PDT Niharika(Amazon): Hello, my name is Niharika. I'll be glad to help you today.
09:25 AM PDT Kiran(Amazon): Hello, my name is Kiran. I'll be glad to help you today.
09:27 AM PDT Kiran: Let me connect you to a member of our specialist team. It will only take a moment. 
09:27 AM PDT Aparna(Amazon): Let me connect you to a member of our Audible team team. It will only take a moment.
09:28 AM PDT Shanieka A(Amazon): Thank you for contacting Audible. My name is Shanieka. Please allow me one moment while I review the account notes.
09:29 AM PDT Catherine Ryan: PLEASE STOP TRANSFERRING ME TO SOMEONE FROM AUDIBLE. It has already been determined that Audible can't help me. In exchange for the terrible fact that this Amazon feature doesn't work on an Amazon Fire phone, I am asking for an extra month of Prime. Audible can't do this.
09:30 AM PDT Shanieka A: I see. 
One moment please. 
09:31 AM PDT Reymond(Amazon): Hello, Catherine. 
my name is Reymond.
Thank for contacting Amazon. I'll be glad to assist you today.
Please allow me to read your issue.
09:32 AM PDT Reymond: Just to confirm are you requesting for one month extension for your Prime membership due to issue you had on your order? If so, may I have the order number please.
09:34 AM PDT Catherine Ryan: It is not an order. It is the fact that the new feature, Audible Channels, which is free for Prime members, doesn't work on the Amazon Fire phone. And yes, I want a one month extension.
09:35 AM PDT Reymond: I see. 
Thank you. 
Typically we could only offer prime extension for delayed orders. In this case I'll be glad to look for all possible options. I hope you allow me a minute or two, please?
09:38 AM PDT Reymond: Thank you for waiting, Catherine. 
I have checked regarding this and no worries our audible will further assist you. Please stay connected while I'm transferring you now.
09:40 AM PDT Ted(Amazon): Hello Troy, my name is Ted and I will be assisting you today.
09:47 AM PDT Catherine Ryan: Troy? My name is Cathy. This is getting to be ridiculously comical.
09:47 AM PDT Ted: indeed
There is nothing we can do here in audible
09:48 AM PDT Ted: They keep transferring you back
09:51 AM PDT Catherine Ryan: can you transfer me back to Amazon?
09:51 AM PDT Ted: Sure
09:52 AM PDT Ajmal Hamid(Amazon): I'm rally sorry Catherine you've been transferred so many times. 
Please don't worry I'll be glad to help you.
Could you tell me your issue?
09:54 AM PDT Catherine Ryan: how about you just read the whole transcript
09:55 AM PDT Ajmal Hamid: Sure, please allow me 2 minute to look into this.
09:56 AM PDT Ajmal Hamid: Do you want a Prime extension?
09:56 AM PDT Catherine Ryan: yes
09:57 AM PDT Ajmal Hamid: Sure, I'll extend your Amazon Prime right away 
10:01 AM PDT Catherine Ryan: thank you
10:01 AM PDT Ajmal Hamid: You're welcome. Is there anything else I can assist you with today?
10:01 AM PDT Catherine Ryan: nope that's it.


----------

